# What the reason for unsuccess permament visa



## vanila house (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi. I am living with my husband in Sydney Australia I have granted my spouse 309 when I entries in Sydney 2011 and it will expire on 26 /1/2013 what will happen then? Please help.


----------



## nettle (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi from what I understand of the process your 309 won't really expire you will be allowed to apply for perm status and may have a bridging visa in the middle - check with immigration because they will contact you before it expires


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

You should receive additional documents from Immigration Office. After providing additional info your visa will be converted to permanent.


----------



## vanila house (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for reply. Can't wait to do them so I know what to do .


----------

